# Ball python with a sore that will not heal.



## samps79 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bonnie photo by samps79 | Photobucket

Hi, hopefully the above link works to the photo. My daughters ball python has a sore on its head that will not heal. I am putting cream on it to stop infection. It started as a small skin blemish and every time she sheds the sore gets a little bit bigger. This is the third shed since we have had her. She is about six months old. It is not deep and appears only superficial but want to get this sorted. She does not have mites and the viv is cleaned out weekly. Humidity is fine as are temps. She eats and poos fine and her sheds are complete. Heat sources are covered with secure guards. She is a great snake with a lovely temperament.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't offer much advice but I'd recommend you posting this in the snake section of the forum.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Would be worth trying manuka honey :2thumb: a lot of people swear by it. If it is getting worse though then I would seek some advice from a specialist reptile vet just to be sure.


----------



## samps79 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for that, I will give it a go.


----------



## krstfoster (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine has the exact same sore in the exact same place! I panicked at first but every time she sheds it gets shallower (does seem to get bigger with every shed though.) took her to reptile vet ego simply told me to leave it alone x


----------



## abisheridee (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the sore wet or dry? It looks like it may be wet but I can't tell properly from the photo. If it is, cleaning GENTLY with very diluted hibiscrub on cotton balls, avoiding eyes, mouth etc can help to dry it out. Wash the solution off afterwards with clean water. If it is dry, unfortunately all you can do is wait for it to shed out- but make sure you help with shedding using humid hides etc if you don't normally, offered before the eyes go grey. Also you may need to apply hibiscrub soon after a shed as shedding can re-open the wound.

Other helpful stuff you can put on it- aloe vera (make sure it's the actual medicinal stuff, the 99% stuff from health food shops is good) and manuka honey have good antibacterial and healing properties 

Hope this helps, had a really frustrating nose rub problem with a boa last year, kept looking crappy after sheds and hibiscrub really helped the healing process.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

samps79 said:


> Bonnie photo by samps79 | Photobucket
> 
> Hi, hopefully the above link works to the photo. My daughters ball python has a sore on its head that will not heal. I am putting cream on it to stop infection. It started as a small skin blemish and every time she sheds the sore gets a little bit bigger. This is the third shed since we have had her. She is about six months old. It is not deep and appears only superficial but want to get this sorted. She does not have mites and the viv is cleaned out weekly. Humidity is fine as are temps. She eats and poos fine and her sheds are complete. Heat sources are covered with secure guards. She is a great snake with a lovely temperament.
> 
> Thanks, Scott


I can't actually see a sore?


----------



## samps79 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on this. The sore is dry and on the top of her head and very shallow. I have the honey on its way in the post but will try the hibiscrub as well. It is worse after a shed as it's like the sore is opened up. I always check the humidity and will ensure I continue to do so. I will post how I get on.


----------



## samps79 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on this. The sore is dry and on the top of her head and very shallow. I have the honey on its way in the post but will try the hibiscrub as well. It is worse after a shed as it's like the sore is opened up. I always check the humidity and will ensure I continue to do so. I will post how I get on.


----------



## abisheridee (Feb 27, 2010)

samps79 said:


> Thanks for the advice on this. The sore is dry and on the top of her head and very shallow. I have the honey on its way in the post but will try the hibiscrub as well. It is worse after a shed as it's like the sore is opened up. I always check the humidity and will ensure I continue to do so. I will post how I get on.


Just to clarify, you only really need the hibiscrub for wound cleaning, although it won't hurt if you wash the sore with it. If I have nothing else to hand I clean out the vivs with it. It's still good to have in your first aid kit though! What is the manuka honey, 10+? I've wondered if applying a good blob of it shortly before a shed will help it take on moisture and come off more easily.


----------



## samps79 (Jul 10, 2012)

abisheridee said:


> Just to clarify, you only really need the hibiscrub for wound cleaning, although it won't hurt if you wash the sore with it. If I have nothing else to hand I clean out the vivs with it. It's still good to have in your first aid kit though! What is the manuka honey, 10+? I've wondered if applying a good blob of it shortly before a shed will help it take on moisture and come off more easily.


That's a really good idea. It's medical grade honey which I found on Amazon. She is due a shed soon so will try. I also got hold of some F10 germicidal barrier ointment but am focusing on the honey for the moment.


----------

